# Europei basket 2015. 5-20 Settembre. Tv Sky Sport. Calendario.



## admin (21 Agosto 2015)

Campionati europei di Basket 2015. Si disputeranno dal 5 al 20 Settembre a Berlino, in Germania. L'Italia di Pianigiani si trova nel gruppo B, che giocherà a Berlino, insieme a Spagna, Serbia, Turchia, Germania e Islanda

Ecco il calendario dell'Italia


5 Settembre ore 21: Italia - Turchia

6 Settembre ore 18: Islanda - Italia

8 Settembre ore 21: Spagna - Italia

9 Settembre ore 17:45: Italia - Germania

10 Settembre ore 14:30: Serbia Italia


Dove vedere gli europei di basket in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky Sport


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2015)

Ho grandi aspettative per questo Europeo. Forza Italia!


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Campionati europei di Basket 2015. Si disputeranno dal 5 al 20 Settembre a Berlino, in Germania. L'Italia di Pianigiani si trova nel gruppo B, che giocherà a Berlino, insieme a Spagna, Serbia, Turchia, Germania e Islanda
> 
> Ecco il calendario dell'Italia
> 
> ...




Ma che balls......


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

*Intanto l'Italia perde di misura il match di preparazione alla competizione, contro l'Ucraina è 77-75.*


----------



## Danielsan (30 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Campionati europei di Basket 2015. Si disputeranno dal 5 al 20 Settembre a Berlino, in Germania. L'Italia di Pianigiani si trova nel gruppo B, che giocherà a Berlino, insieme a Spagna, Serbia, Turchia, Germania e Islanda
> 
> Ecco il calendario dell'Italia
> 
> ...



Ma su Rai Sport nemmeno le partite della nazionale fanno vedere?????
Rai di tutto di più..


----------



## Kazarian88 (30 Agosto 2015)

Che vergogna però..
Neanche una partita su rete nazionale!


----------



## bonvo74 (30 Agosto 2015)

pensavo di acquistare il mini abb su sky online, ma sicuramente guarderei solo le partite dell'italia, qualcuno più esperto sa per certo che l'italia non la fanno vedere sulla rai?


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

Per passare dobbiamo battere Turchia, Islanda e Germania. Non sarà semplicissimo, ma è ampiamente alla nostra portata.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per passare dobbiamo battere Turchia, Islanda e Germania. Non sarà semplicissimo, ma è ampiamente alla nostra portata.



Lo spero, ma ho paura che ci faremo battere


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> pensavo di acquistare il mini abb su sky online, ma sicuramente guarderei solo le partite dell'italia, qualcuno più esperto sa per certo che l'italia non la fanno vedere sulla rai?



Forse la cedrata Tassoni ha chiuso i battenti e non ha più senso la nazionale di basket senza quello spot?
A parte questo gli ultimi europei di basket che la rai ha trasmesso sono stati a dir poco scandalosi, i telecronisti sembrava parlassero al telefono da uno sgabuzzino e se non ricordo male c'era pure un lieve ritardo.
Con sky penso non ci saranno problemi.


----------



## bonvo74 (31 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Forse la cedrata Tassoni ha chiuso i battenti e non ha più senso la nazionale di basket senza quello spot?
> A parte questo gli ultimi europei di basket che la rai ha trasmesso sono stati a dir poco scandalosi, i telecronisti sembrava parlassero al telefono da uno sgabuzzino e se non ricordo male c'era pure un lieve ritardo.
> Con sky penso non ci saranno problemi.



non seguo molto il basket, l'ultimo avvenimento seguito bene erano gli ultimi europei, grazie per avermi ricordato la qualità delle telecronache rai, mi ero dimenticato


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Forse la cedrata Tassoni ha chiuso i battenti e non ha più senso la nazionale di basket senza quello spot?
> A parte questo gli ultimi europei di basket che la rai ha trasmesso sono stati a dir poco scandalosi, i telecronisti sembrava parlassero al telefono da uno sgabuzzino e se non ricordo male c'era pure un lieve ritardo.
> Con sky penso non ci saranno problemi.



l'unico telecronista decente,ovvero Massimiliano Mascolo,e' stato fatto fuori...


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> l'unico telecronista decente,ovvero Massimiliano Mascolo,e' stato fatto fuori...



Ho letto che sky ha aggiunto Myers e Meneghin al team per gli europei, non ricordo bene in che ruoli.


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Campionati europei di Basket 2015. Si disputeranno dal 5 al 20 Settembre a Berlino, in Germania. L'Italia di Pianigiani si trova nel gruppo B, che giocherà a Berlino, insieme a Spagna, Serbia, Turchia, Germania e Islanda
> 
> Ecco il calendario dell'Italia
> 
> ...




Domani, 5 Settembre alle ore 21, Italia Turchia. Diretta su Sky Sport.


----------



## S T B (5 Settembre 2015)

io ho la possibilità, essendo nuovo cliente tramite tim, di farmi 15 giorni di prova di skysport. E ne approfitterò da domani... non vorrei che attivandolo oggi questi poi mi tagliano la finale. Tanto stasera non so neanche quanto la potrei guardare dato che alle 18:30 sono al PalaEstra di Siena per Mens sana-Pistoia


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Settembre 2015)

Primo tempo imbarazzante dell'Italia. squadra di senzapalle


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Settembre 2015)

difesa orripilante


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2015)

E' ancora recuperabile, peccato per qualche sciocchezza.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2015)

*Finale, Turchia 89 - 87 Italia.*


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Settembre 2015)

Partita persa sulla difesa dei piccoli totalmente incapaci di gestire i pick & roll


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Lo spero, ma ho paura che ci faremo battere



CVD


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2015)

Si è visto un pò di talento ma la difesa metteva i brividi. Ad ogni pick and roll erano 2 punti matematici.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Settembre 2015)

gallinari l'unico vero fenomeno, anche di testa. 

gli altri sono crollati tutti, appena si arrivava a -2, i turchi in un attimo ritornavano a +5,+7. 
difesa inguardabile.


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2015)

Bargnani dire che deve stare seduto in panca..


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2015)

Italia parecchio inquietante anche oggi...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> Bargnani dire che deve stare seduto in panca..



Se lo ripeti per tutti gli altri vinciamo sicuro.



smallball ha scritto:


> Italia parecchio inquietante anche oggi...



Meno peggio in difesa comunque.


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se lo ripeti per tutti gli altri vinciamo sicuro.
> 
> 
> 
> Meno peggio in difesa comunque.



l'Islanda non ha Ilyasova Erden e Bobby Dixon...e si vede


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> l'Islanda non ha Ilyasova Erden e Bobby Dixon...e si vede



E però mi aspettavo ancora peggio. Giocano 5 fuori però realizzano bene (ma ora sono calati fortunatamente).


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Sto Aradori è uguale a Gyllenhaal


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

*Italia - Islanda 71 - 64 FINALE*


----------



## prebozzio (6 Settembre 2015)

Ci siamo salvati, ma che pena.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Italia - Islanda 71 - 64 FINALE*




.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2015)

Ho sofferto come una bestia ma va bene così ... Speriamo serva ai ragazzi ...


----------



## smallball (7 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E però mi aspettavo ancora peggio. Giocano 5 fuori però realizzano bene (ma ora sono calati fortunatamente).



spero tu abbia guardato Spagna Turchia,molto esplicativo sul rendimento pressoche' nullo dei 3 giocatori da me citati: un conto e' affrontare Bargnani un conto Pau Gasol


----------



## smallball (7 Settembre 2015)

europeo finito per Gigi Da Tome,brutta tegola per l'ItalBasket


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Campionati europei di Basket 2015. Si disputeranno dal 5 al 20 Settembre a Berlino, in Germania. L'Italia di Pianigiani si trova nel gruppo B, che giocherà a Berlino, insieme a Spagna, Serbia, Turchia, Germania e Islanda
> 
> Ecco il calendario dell'Italia
> 
> ...




Oggi alle 21 Spagna Italia


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2015)

*Pianigiani grande motivatore:"Non dobbiamo abbatterci se prenderemo una legnata contro la Spagna".*


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pianigiani grande motivatore:"Non dobbiamo abbatterci se prenderemo una legnata contro la Spagna".*


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pianigiani grande motivatore:"Non dobbiamo abbatterci se prenderemo una legnata contro la Spagna".*



Agghiacciante.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Agghiacciante.



È Agghiaggiande


----------



## smallball (8 Settembre 2015)

vista la vittoria turca contro la Germania,domani affrontiamo uno spareggio contro i padroni di casa,terribile


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> È Agghiaggiande



Pianigiani suonerà il violino stasera


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Pianigiani suonerà il violino stasera



  , mi hai steso


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2015)

Gallinari.

Illegale.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2015)

Belinelli che tripla!!

Gallinari


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2015)

Gallinari è I L L E G A L E


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Belinelli che tripla!!
> 
> Gallinari



Belinelli.

Ma sono veri o è un film ?


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2015)

Gallinari è illegale


----------



## smallball (8 Settembre 2015)

partitone di Gallinari e Belinelli che ci conducono ad un'importantissima vittoria contro gli Spagnoli


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2015)

*Spagna - Italia 98 -105 FINALE *


----------



## smallball (8 Settembre 2015)

ora lo spareggio di domani contro la Germania,speriamo bene


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Settembre 2015)

Facciamo finta che le prime due partite non siano esistite!!! Questa deve essere la vera Italia!! Gallinari e Belinelli fenomenali


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Che impresa!


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2015)

I Belinelli e Gallinari del secondo tempo vincerebbero da soli anche contro gli alieni di Space Jam.


----------



## ralf (8 Settembre 2015)

29 P 9 R e 7 assists per il Gallo


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Spagna - Italia 98 -105 FINALE *





.


----------



## smallball (8 Settembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> 29 P 9 R e 7 assists per il Gallo



sfiorata una tripla doppia da leggenda


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Settembre 2015)

Che partita fantastica. Da menzionare anche Cusin, gran partita la sua, alla faccia di Pianigiani che sembrava esserselo scordato con la Turchia. 
Ps. uno sport del genere è uno scandalo che sia seguito così poco.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Pianigiani suonerà il violino stasera


Altro che Violino


----------



## juventino (8 Settembre 2015)

Grandi grandi grandi!!! 
Ma che gara ha fatto il Gallo?!? Belinelli grandissima reazione dopo un primo tempo osceno, Bargnani più che dignitoso in difesa, Cusin perchè non ha giocato coi turchi?

PS: su Fernandez non mi esprimo, farsi bannare per un rifiuto del genere non mi sembra cosa furba.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

È incredibile , fatichiamo a bestia contro una nazionale normale , come l'Islanda, perdiamo , di poco , contro i turchi, e si fà l'impresa battendo una delle migliori nazionali al mondo


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Grandi grandi grandi!!!
> Ma che gara ha fatto il Gallo?!? Belinelli grandissima reazione dopo un primo tempo osceno, Bargnani più che dignitoso in difesa, Cusin perchè non ha giocato coi turchi?



.


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Altro che Violino



Abbiamo Paganini in panca


----------



## smallball (8 Settembre 2015)

Rudy Fernandez sarebbe da prendere a calci fino fuori il Palazzetto


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Abbiamo Paganini in panca



  , dove Obama, ti meriti tutte le medaglie del mondo dopo questa


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> Rudy Fernandez sarebbe da prendere a calci fino fuori il Palazzetto


 [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] cosa ha combinato Rudy


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Grandi grandi grandi!!!
> Ma che gara ha fatto il Gallo?!? Belinelli grandissima reazione dopo un primo tempo osceno, Bargnani più che dignitoso in difesa, Cusin perchè non ha giocato coi turchi?
> 
> PS: su Fernandez non mi esprimo, farsi bannare per un rifiuto del genere non mi sembra cosa furba.





smallball ha scritto:


> Rudy Fernandez sarebbe da prendere a calci fino fuori il Palazzetto





Mou ha scritto:


> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] cosa ha combinato Rudy



Ma la colpa è degli arbitri.... ormai tutti sanno che razza di carogna che è... In NBA queste porcherie le vedono sempre e ti cacciano senza troppe cortesie. Per questi episodi dovrebbero usare l'instant replay... in una partita 3 episodi...


----------



## prebozzio (8 Settembre 2015)

Che partita


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma la colpa è degli arbitri.... ormai tutti sanno che razza di carogna che è... In NBA queste porcherie le vedono sempre e ti cacciano senza troppe cortesie. Per questi episodi dovrebbero usare l'instant replay... in una partita 3 episodi...



Cosa ha fatto


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Cosa ha fatto



Ha la puzza sotto il naso, ha dato una gomitatella (manco troppo evidente imho) a Aradori, non ha fatto a botte ma l'ha comunque fatto a posta.


----------



## ralf (8 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> Rudy Fernandez sarebbe da prendere a calci fino fuori il Palazzetto



Classic rudy, non cambierà mai...


----------



## juventino (8 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] cosa ha combinato Rudy



2 manate in faccia, una a Beli e una ad Aradori, palesi, plateali, volontarie, una dopo aver preso una tripla in faccia sul Beli, l'altra dopo aver fatto un fallo su Aradori. Ovviamente gli arbitri dormivano...


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> 2 manate in faccia, una a Beli e una ad Aradori, palesi, plateali, volontarie, una dopo aver preso una tripla in faccia sul Beli, l'altra dopo aver fatto un fallo su Aradori. Ovviamente gli arbitri dormivano...


Sto Fenrandez è proprio uno str.........


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> 2 manate in faccia, una a Beli e una ad Aradori, palesi, plateali, volontarie, una dopo aver preso una tripla in faccia sul Beli, l'altra dopo aver fatto un fallo su Aradori. Ovviamente gli arbitri dormivano...



il Fernandez e' molto abile a fare queste schifezze senza farsi vedere dagli arbitri...


----------



## juventino (9 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> il Fernandez e' molto abile a fare queste schifezze senza farsi vedere dagli arbitri...



Quella su Aradori era davvero troppo palese per non esser vista inoltre i cari arbitri ormai dovrebbero conoscerlo il signorino.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Settembre 2015)

*Alle 17.45 Italia - Germania.*


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Che partita fantastica. Da menzionare anche Cusin, gran partita la sua, alla faccia di Pianigiani che sembrava esserselo scordato con la Turchia.
> Ps. uno sport del genere è uno scandalo che sia seguito così poco.



e' anche aiutato enormemente dalla telecronaca di Flavio Tranquillo che e' 1000 volte superiore a qualsiasi cosa possa proporre la Rai o Sportitalia. Peccato non sia accompagnato dall'Avvocato...


----------



## Danielsan (9 Settembre 2015)

A metà del secondo quarto si è svegliato il Gallo e chiudiamo il primo tempo in parità,dopo essere stati sotto per tutta la gara.
Ottimo impatto anche di Gentile che ci ha tenuto attaccati ai tedeschi nel loro momento migliore.
Buon avvio anche di Bargnani, peccato per i 2 falli.

Sarebbe importantissimo vincere contro i tedeschi e per di piu in casa loro.


----------



## Danielsan (9 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> e' anche aiutato enormemente dalla telecronaca di *Flavio Tranquillo* che e' 1000 volte superiore a qualsiasi cosa possa proporre la Rai o Sportitalia. Peccato non sia accompagnato dall'*Avvocato*...


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

Gallinari è pazzesco


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

Sto Aradori Donnie Darko è proprio una pippa


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

*76-76 si va ai supplementari *


----------



## beleno (9 Settembre 2015)

San Danilo pensaci tu


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

Madonna Gallinari...


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

*Italia - Germania 89 - 82 FINALE*


----------



## Isao (9 Settembre 2015)

Italia 89 - 82 Schroder

Non seguo mai il basker. Guardo raramente l'Italia. Dopo ieri ero curioso e ho visto una bellissima partita e un finale emozionantissimo.


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2015)

cosa ha fatto il gallo nel crunch time, cosa ha fatto, li tiene tutti per le palle


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2015)

enorme partita di Gallinari che ci porta di peso agli ottavi di finale....con un canestro pazzesco che manda tutti all'overtime


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Settembre 2015)

Quanto godo per quel nano maledetto!! Non lo sopportavo più... con quelle risatine a presa di .... 

Detto questo oggi maluccio a larghi tratti. Per fortuna ci siamo svegliati quando serviva


----------



## juventino (9 Settembre 2015)

Il Gallo, non ci sono più aggettivi


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2015)

Gallinari e Belinelli superiori.

Il Gallo è pazzesco...


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> enorme partita di Gallinari che ci porta di peso agli ottavi di finale....con un canestro pazzesco che manda tutti all'overtime



ma anche quello nel finale OT assurdo


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2015)

comunque poco casalingo l'arbitraggio, quel fallo su Bargnani era pura invenzione


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia che partita assurda!!!!!! Grandissimo il Gallo...e per fortuna anche Belinelli si è svegliato sul finire...Godo per quel schroder, che ci irrideva....


----------



## ralf (9 Settembre 2015)

Andiamo a Lille Beppe, a Lille.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Mou (9 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


>



Ahahahahahah

Chiedo a utenti più esperti di me: domani possiamo battere la Serbia? Previsioni, opinioni? Arrivare primi nel girone sarebbe tanta roba...


----------



## Isao (9 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che partita assurda!!!!!! Grandissimo il Gallo...e per fortuna anche Belinelli si è svegliato sul finire...*Godo per quel schroder, che ci irrideva....*



E l'altro, il n. 14 
Godo godo godo


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah
> 
> Chiedo a utenti più esperti di me: domani possiamo battere la Serbia? Previsioni, opinioni? Arrivare primi nel girone sarebbe tanta roba...



in teoria questa nazionale puo' fare di tutto,si scontrano contro il mio giocatore preferito : Milos Teodosic oggi autore di 17 punti conditi con 13 assist nella facile vittoria serba contro la Turchia


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah
> 
> Chiedo a utenti più esperti di me: domani possiamo battere la Serbia? Previsioni, opinioni? Arrivare primi nel girone sarebbe tanta roba...



per come giochiamo no, secondo me Serbia nettamente favorita, è l'ultima squadra contro la quale puoi permetterti di vincere con l'hero ball, se poi Belinelli vede una vasca da bagno come ieri è un altro discorso ma dubito


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2015)

Non seguo assiduamente il Basket quando ho tempo e posso ma quanto è bravo Danilo maro  , grandi ragazzi.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> comunque poco casalingo l'arbitraggio, quel fallo su Bargnani era pura invenzione



Tra l'altro, quinto fallo, partita finita. Aradori ha dovuto fare al suo posto... volevano chiudere la partita...


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Settembre 2015)

purtroppo sono riuscita a vedere solo l'ultimo quarto e il supplementare.....che partita !!!

belinelli e gallinari gasano come pochi, poi battere la germania in casa loro è una goduria ulteriore. 
non ce n'è coi crucchi, vinciamo sempre noi


----------



## Ba Matte (9 Settembre 2015)

Danilo è un fenomeno. quel canestro che ha pareggiato la partita a 4 secondi dalla fine è degno dei Gasol, dei Parker, dei Nowitzki...e che dire del Beli, uomo di Ghiaccio. Oggi persino Cinciarini ha meritato di stare in campo, con quel tiro e quel bellissimo passaggio al Mago. ebbene sul Bargnani delle ultime due gare non si può dire nulla, ha difeso persino piegandosi sulle gambe. Chapeau!


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Gallo, non ci sono più aggettivi



.


----------



## Doctore (9 Settembre 2015)

e belinelli non è manco in forma per colpa dell infortunio...con un belinelli in forma si chiudono le partite al 3 tempo.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Settembre 2015)

Partita grandiosa, benissimo tutti. Avessimo un play di livello saremmo da titolo.

Gallinari leader indiscusso, Beli maluccio ma poi si è svegliato alla fine con quella tripla ignorante (ignorante perché quel tiro NON andava preso da manuale del basket), fantastico Bargnani in difesa e in attacco, molto bene Gentile a tenerci attaccati e Aradori con quei due rimbalzi offensivi fondamentali (per 9 totali, incredibile). Preziosi anche un paio di tiri di Cincia.

Molto molto molto male gli arbitri.

Il dubbio amletico in vista di domani è: giocare o non giocare? Siamo stanchi morti, e forse il terzo posto ci regala un tabellone più semplice. Per andare a Rio abbiamo bisogno del settimo posto almeno.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Settembre 2015)

Che goduria sempre con i tedeschi. Grandi Gallinari, Belinelli!


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Partita grandiosa, benissimo tutti. Avessimo un play di livello saremmo da titolo.
> 
> Gallinari leader indiscusso, Beli maluccio ma poi si è svegliato alla fine con quella tripla ignorante (ignorante perché quel tiro NON andava preso da manuale del basket), fantastico Bargnani in difesa e in attacco, molto bene Gentile a tenerci attaccati e Aradori con quei due rimbalzi offensivi fondamentali (per 9 totali, incredibile). Preziosi anche un paio di tiri di Cincia.
> 
> ...



Per me bisogna vedere come va la partita. Se si mette bene bisogna continuare e anche a costo di stancarsi ancora, provare e vincere. Se inizia subito male, far girare tutti può essere un'idea


----------



## ralf (9 Settembre 2015)

Lo posto qua, l'ultimo canestro è pura poesia...


----------



## Snake (10 Settembre 2015)

sui due step beck finali sembrava Durant


----------



## davoreb (10 Settembre 2015)

Gallinari è un top player assurdo, si è preso la squadra in mano.

Mi aspetto di più da Bargnani a livello offensivo.

Ieri malino Hackett e Belinelli (la tripla a 20 secondi dalla fine con 15 secondi di posesso sul +2 non la doveva prendere, anche se l'ha messa non significa niente, è stata una scelta sbagliata di quelle che ti fanno perdere le partite).


----------



## smallball (10 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Gallinari è un top player assurdo, si è preso la squadra in mano.
> 
> Mi aspetto di più da Bargnani a livello offensivo.
> 
> Ieri malino Hackett e Belinelli (la tripla a 20 secondi dalla fine con 15 secondi di posesso sul +2 non la doveva prendere, anche se l'ha messa non significa niente, è stata una scelta sbagliata di quelle che ti fanno perdere le partite).


con 4 metri di spazio quel tiro se lo doveva prendere


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Gallinari è un top player assurdo, si è preso la squadra in mano.
> 
> Mi aspetto di più da Bargnani a livello offensivo.
> 
> Ieri malino Hackett e Belinelli (la tripla a 20 secondi dalla fine con 15 secondi di posesso sul +2 non la doveva prendere, anche se l'ha messa non significa niente, è stata una scelta sbagliata di quelle che ti fanno perdere le partite).



Aveva spazio, doveva farlo


----------



## smallball (10 Settembre 2015)

Teodosic mostruoso e dominante


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2015)

Ci sta. Noi anche stanchi


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2015)

*Agli ottavi Italia Israele *


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Agli ottavi Italia Israele *



palla a 2 domenica 13 ore 18.30


----------



## Mou (11 Settembre 2015)

Com'è Israele?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Com'è Israele?



Non conosco bene, da come ne parlavano in telecronaca se non ho capito male diciamo che non è tra le migliorissime (eufemismo).


----------



## Isao (11 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non conosco bene, da come ne parlavano in telecronaca se non ho capito male diciamo che non è tra le migliorissime (eufemismo).



In telecronaca hanno detto che un sorteggio morbido era o israele o Finlandia e addirittura un commentatore era preoccupato che potessimo prenderla sottogamba. Quindi credo sia tra le più deboli ma parliamo comunque di ottavi e di partita secca.


----------



## Mou (11 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non conosco bene, da come ne parlavano in telecronaca se non ho capito male diciamo che non è tra le migliorissime (eufemismo).



Qualora passassimo con Israele chi incroceremmo?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Qualora passassimo con Israele chi incroceremmo?



Lituania/Georgia.


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2015)

un immenso saluto e ringraziamento a Dirk Nowitki che dopo la partita di ieri persa di 1 contro la Spagna ha annunciato la fine della sua carriera a livello FIBA


----------



## ralf (11 Settembre 2015)

I quarti potrebbero/dovrebbero essere:

Spagna-Grecia
Francia-Slovenia

Serbia-Croazia
Italia-Lituania


----------



## DannySa (11 Settembre 2015)

[video=youtube;TUEAOcmm0xQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=45&v=TUEAOcmm0xQ[/video]

Adoro questi video


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Danielsan (12 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Adoro questi video


----------



## smallball (12 Settembre 2015)

Lettonia e Grecia si qualificano per i quarti di finale


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

Brutto il primo quarto di Belinelli...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

Buona prestazione, anche se l'avversario non si è rivelato granchè.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

*Israele - Italia 52 - 82 FINALE 

Italia qualificata ai quarti di finale. Affronterà una tra Lituana e Georgia.*


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2015)

Speriamo non sia nulla di grave Bargnani, almeno il Gallo oggi si è praticamente riposato.


----------



## ralf (13 Settembre 2015)

Che talento Gentile, se migliora la parabola di tiro potrà dire la sua anche di là.La prossima partita dovrebbe essere mercoledi alle 21.


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2015)

Gentile monumentale,onnipotenza assoluta


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2015)

non so ragazzi a me è sembrato un israele inesistente...se incotriamo la serbia o la francia ci spazzano via come niente.


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2015)

Valore della Lituania?


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2015)

Incrociamo le dita per Bargnani. Abbiamo bisogno di lui.


Isao ha scritto:


> Valore della Lituania?



Direi dopo le tre top favorite Serbia, Spagna e Francia, accanto alla Grecia (mia personalissima opinione)


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Incrociamo le dita per Bargnani. Abbiamo bisogno di lui.
> 
> 
> Direi dopo le tre top favorite Serbia, Spagna e Francia, accanto alla Grecia (mia personalissima opinione)



Da quello che ho potuto vedere per me la Serbia è superiore a tutte. Poi le altre, ma compresi noi


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2015)

Bargnani ci sarà mercoledì.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Speriamo in un'altra impresa


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho potuto vedere per me la Serbia è superiore a tutte. Poi le altre, ma compresi noi


Serbia e Francia su tutti...


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2015)

E' un mio cruccio ma mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere una nazionale francese competere con giocatori francesi e di origine francese, me ne trovate uno nel roster?
Non avrebbero passato neanche il girone, ve lo dico io.


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2015)

*"A seguito dell'infortunio occorso ieri ad Andrea Bargnani, gli esami strumentali effettuati hanno dato esito negativo. Per Bargnani si tratta di un risentimento muscolare del gemello mediale destro"*


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> *"A seguito dell'infortunio occorso ieri ad Andrea Bargnani, gli esami strumentali effettuati hanno dato esito negativo. Per Bargnani si tratta di un risentimento muscolare del gemello mediale destro"*



sta proseguendo fisioterapia


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2015)

Oggi partita molto interessante tra Spagna Grecia alle 18.30.


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Oggi partita molto interessante tra Spagna Grecia alle 18.30.



big match dei quarti di finale,sara' arbitrata dal nostro Lamonica,coadiuvato dal serbo Belosevic e il portoghese Rocha


----------



## mandraghe (15 Settembre 2015)

Antetokoso ci regalerà belle giocate....

Se i greci riescono a servirlo al meglio sarà dura per i lunghi spagnoli...

Però l'ago della bilancia saranno le giocate di Spanoulis. Se ingranerà sarà dura per la Spagna.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Settembre 2015)

Antetokounmpo 

Strabordante.

Appena torna a giocare Spanoulis non ce n'è.


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Antetokounmpo
> 
> Strabordante.
> 
> Appena torna a giocare Spanoulis non ce n'è.



direi Rodmaniano....


----------



## mandraghe (15 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> direi Rodmaniano....



Eh però il greco nero gioca in entrambi i lati del campo. 

La Spagna è solo, e soltanto Gasol.

Ps: Incomprensibile lasciare Mirotic fuori tutto il 3° quarto


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh però il greco nero gioca in entrambi i lati del campo.
> 
> La Spagna è solo, e soltanto Gasol.



lo intendevo nella sua capacita' di andare a rimbalzo


----------



## mandraghe (15 Settembre 2015)

si, si, era solo per puntualizzare, pardon la pedanteria


----------



## mandraghe (15 Settembre 2015)

Eh niente, la Grecia incredibilmente la perde....

Spanoulis finora non pervenuto, ahimé.


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2015)

Don Gel bisogna dire,l'ha preparata bene


----------



## mandraghe (15 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> Don Gel bisogna dire,l'ha preparata bene



Devo, obtorto collo, concordare. Tagliare fuori Spanoulis dal match è stata la chiave della partita.

Comunque alla fine son stati decisivi i (giusti) fischi FIBA di Lamonica contro Antetokounmpo.


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2015)

Spagna Grecia 73-71


----------



## mandraghe (16 Settembre 2015)

Oggi la partita dell'Italia merita di essere veduta perché in tribuna ci sarà un mare di pura gnocca Lituana, ed anche in campo non scherzeranno........



Anticipazione (Spoiler)














Facendo i seri: partita non impossibile, speriamo di non metterli in fiducia, altrimenti saranno cavoli amary.

Leggo che nel loro roster compare anche il figliolo di Sabonis, non lo conosco, se però è forte la metà del padre....

PS: Se un italiano a caso facesse volare Maciulis in 5° fila avrebbe la mia sempiterna stima!


----------



## juventino (16 Settembre 2015)

Maciulis coi georgiani li ha tolti da una situazione che poteva essere molto pericolosa. Di sicuro non sono la squadra degli anni passati, ma non mi fido per niente.


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

Antentonnkpmknumpo comunque ha delle braccia pazzesche, pare uno alto 2.20 e invece è un 2.11 che salta come un canguro.
Fisicamente è strabordante, ma quelle partenze in Europa sono passi tutta la vita.. Spanoulis non pervenuto, ma che tiro ha? mi pare che tutte le volte ritardi il tiro smattonando allegramente.
La Grecia ha messo l'intensità che mi sarei aspettato a fine terzo/inizio quarto quarto solo per pochi minuti, oltre a quello erano troppo statici, Spanoulis andava di qua e di là senza capirci molto.
Spagna in controllo, hanno giocato una partita furba senza fare errori, una volta avuto un po' di margine hanno gestito il finale (anche se i greci ormai la riprendevano).


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Antentonnkpmknumpo comunque ha delle braccia pazzesche, pare uno alto 2.20 e invece è un 2.11 che salta come un canguro.
> Fisicamente è strabordante, ma quelle partenze in Europa sono passi tutta la vita.. Spanoulis non pervenuto, ma che tiro ha? mi pare che tutte le volte ritardi il tiro smattonando allegramente.
> La Grecia ha messo l'intensità che mi sarei aspettato a fine terzo/inizio quarto quarto solo per pochi minuti, oltre a quello erano troppo statici, Spanoulis andava di qua e di là senza capirci molto.
> Spagna in controllo, hanno giocato una partita furba senza fare errori, una volta avuto un po' di margine hanno gestito il finale (anche se i greci ormai la riprendevano).



si e' sentita nella Grecia l'assenza di Diamantidis,all'ultimo anno di carriera,che come Spanoulis,si esaltava in questo tipo di partite


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> si e' sentita nella Grecia l'assenza di Diamantidis,all'ultimo anno di carriera,che come Spanoulis,si esaltava in questo tipo di partite



L'ho vista con la telecronaca inglese e si parlava di ora o mai più per i greci, squadra lunga e con un grande talento su ambo le parti del campo, il talento c'è, ma non tantissimo secondo me, a livello di lunghi c'è di meglio, le guardie pure, Spanoulis poi dovrebbe far girare la squadra e invece s'è schiantato contro un muro.
A me è parsa una squadra vuota, che si è accesa in alcuni momenti ma che di fatto non ha mai dato l'idea di poterla vincere (la Spagna ha segnato quasi sempre canestri aperti o da mezzo metro).


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> L'ho vista con la telecronaca inglese e si parlava di ora o mai più per i greci, squadra lunga e con un grande talento su ambo le parti del campo, il talento c'è, ma non tantissimo secondo me, a livello di lunghi c'è di meglio, le guardie pure, Spanoulis poi dovrebbe far girare la squadra e invece s'è schiantato contro un muro.
> A me è parsa una squadra vuota, che si è accesa in alcuni momenti ma che di fatto non ha mai dato l'idea di poterla vincere (la Spagna ha segnato quasi sempre canestri aperti o da mezzo metro).



l'ora e mai piu' credo si possa riferire che era l'occasione unica di trovare una Spagna con cosi' tante assenze,e invece, non hanno sfruttato l'occasione


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> l'ora e mai piu' credo si possa riferire che era l'occasione unica di trovare una Spagna con cosi' tante assenze,e invece, non hanno sfruttato l'occasione



Vedremo, chiaro che il girone dell'Italia col senno di poi si è presentato ancora più tosto se consideriamo questa partita e la Serbia che ha passeggiato allegramente fino a qui.
La Spagna non ha fatto niente di eccezionale ieri, ha fatto una partita normale, quindi sì i greci hanno buttato un'occasione bella grande per arrivare in fondo.


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Vedremo, chiaro che il girone dell'Italia col senno di poi si è presentato ancora più tosto se consideriamo questa partita e la Serbia che ha passeggiato allegramente fino a qui.
> La Spagna non ha fatto niente di eccezionale ieri, ha fatto una partita normale, quindi sì i greci hanno buttato un'occasione bella grande per arrivare in fondo.



per quanto riguarda la Serbia bisognera' vedere se il suo faro Teodosic,soffrira' del mal di final four,in cui in genere scompare; se cosi' non fosse consiglierei al CSKA Mosca di ingaggiare come coach Sasha Djordjevic


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> per quanto riguarda la Serbia bisognera' vedere se il suo faro Teodosic,soffrira' del mal di final four,in cui in genere scompare; se cosi' non fosse consiglierei al CSKA Mosca di ingaggiare come coach Sasha Djordjevic



Non lo so, ma da buoni slavi nelle grandi competizioni la giornata storta è possibilissima..


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non lo so, ma da buoni slavi nelle grandi competizioni la giornata storta è possibilissima..



il problema di Teodosic e' che ha sempre fallito le partite senza ritorno,quelle da dentro o fuori


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2015)

Serbia in vantaggio 45-42 illuminata dai 7 assist di Teodosic


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2015)

Serbia vince 89-75,Teodosic chide con 12 punti e 14 assist e annessa standing ovation finale


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2015)

Il Mago!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ragazza di partita stiamo vedendo ???


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che ragazza di partita stiamo vedendo ???



Abbastanza mediocre (la nostra), media tiro imbarazzante, troppe palle perse


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2015)

Finita. Che asini.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2015)

Hackett è totalmente inutile boh, sembra il Poli del Basket


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Settembre 2015)

troppi tiri forzati e la lituania ci ha aspettati e colpiti.

con i tiri da tre ci hanno massacrato.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2015)

*Italia 85 - Lituania 95 FINALE dopo supplementare

Lituania in semifinale*


----------



## 2515 (16 Settembre 2015)

Belinelli disgustoso nel recupero e anche prima a fissarsi, non ha preso un tiro da tre punti pulito dopo i primi due nel primo quarto, tutti forzati e quasi tutti sbagliati! Voleva fare l'eroe sto qua.

La partita comunque si è capita quando era persa, se a 10 secondi dalla fine sei a pari punti e dai la palla a Gentile che non gli concederanno una penetrazione neanche a morire invece di giocartela con un po' di cervello visto che c'era tutto il tempo di segnare il canestro vincente si sa che la testa non c'è. La palla doveva andare a Gallinari e basta.


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2015)

ora fondamentale andare al preolimpico


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Settembre 2015)

La pallacanestro è difficile ma ci sono dei principi base che imho sono universali: una squadra si basa sull'asse play-pivot, soprattutto il secondo,ci vuole sempre una presenza sottocanestro soprattutto a rimbalzo. Noi abbiamo quell'asino di Hackett e un FINTO centro come Bargnani, che stasera per dire avrà preso meno di 10 rimbalzi,mentro quello lituano una valanga di più. Purtroppo se gli altri non sono in stato di grazia e non hanno la mano calda da 3 non si va lontano


----------



## ralf (16 Settembre 2015)

Che delusione, ora giovedi si gioca con la Repubblica Ceca per il preolimpico.


----------



## smallball (17 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> La pallacanestro è difficile ma ci sono dei principi base che imho sono universali: una squadra si basa sull'asse play-pivot, soprattutto il secondo,ci vuole sempre una presenza sottocanestro soprattutto a rimbalzo. Noi abbiamo quell'asino di Hackett e un FINTO centro come Bargnani, che stasera per dire avrà preso meno di 10 rimbalzi,mentro quello lituano una valanga di più. Purtroppo se gli altri non sono in stato di grazia e non hanno la mano calda da 3 non si va lontano


le uniche possibilita' erano Cusin o l'imberbe Cervi...ahime'


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me in difesa non abbiamo neanche giocato male, il problema è che a loro gli è entrato di TUTTO da tre. Poi vabbé loro sotto canestro hanno Valanciunas, che ad una squadra come noi che è tutto il torneo che fa fatica in quella zona la fa praticamente a fettine. Speriamo che i nostri metabolizzino la delusione e facciano il loro dovere coi cechi, alle Olimpiadi ci possiamo ancora andare.


----------



## davoreb (17 Settembre 2015)

Che delusione! 

La squadra potrebbe essere forte ma Hackett a livello offensivo è praticamente morto con zero fiducia e si limita alla fare difensiva mentre Cinciarini è semplicemente un giocatore mediocre.

Poi ovviamente ci manca un centro titolare.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Settembre 2015)

Assenza di playmaking, That is the problem!

Né Hackett (che durerà poco in quel di Atene), né Cinciarini, sono play di livello (e ciò in ottica Olimpia mi preoccupa non poco....).

Se hai un buon play puoi anche avere centri non di livello, ma non viceversa. 

Ieri la Rep Ceca ha retto fino a metà 4° quarto grazie a Satoransky, Teodosic, una volta tanto, non ha cannato le sfide dentro o fuori, (anche se lui è abile nello sbagliare le semifinali...) e la Serbia era precisa come un orologio.

I play itagliani invece hanno solo fatto confusione, anche se per la verità Cinciarini, a differenza del Mocio Vileda, qualche assist e qualche rimbalzo l'ha preso. Se a ciò si aggiunge la cronica ignoranza di Beli.....

Sui lunghi: si sapeva che il Mago non avrebbe mai tenuto a bada il suo erede in quel di Toronto, che Cusin a questi livelli non ha chances...ah se avessimo avuto il Chiagic o il Marconato dei bei tempi....

Comunque, nonostante tutto, se solo avessimo gestito meglio l'ultima azione....


----------



## smallball (17 Settembre 2015)

alle 18,30 palla a 2 contro la Rep. Ceca,partita difficilissima,Satoransky sara' un brutto cliente


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assenza di playmaking, That is the problem!
> 
> Né Hackett (che durerà poco in quel di Atene), né Cinciarini, sono play di livello (e ciò in ottica Olimpia mi preoccupa non poco....).
> 
> ...



VERISSIMO!!!
Anche loro avrebbero spostato tantissimo!
Senza scomodare un Pau Gasol....ma avremo mai un...chessò...Darius Lavrinovic in salsa tricolore?!?


----------



## smallball (17 Settembre 2015)

iniziata Grecia-Lettonia altro spareggio per qualificare al Preolimpico. Dovessimo malauguratamente perdere stasera affronteremmo la perdente di questa sfida domani alle 18,30 per l'ultimo posto al Preolimpico


----------



## smallball (17 Settembre 2015)

Grecia-Lettonia 97-90 ,i Lettoni domani disputeranno la finale per l'ultimo posto valido al preolimpico


----------



## mandraghe (17 Settembre 2015)

L'ultimo canestro del primo tempo di Gallinari vs Rep Ceca:




```
https://vine.co/v/eUXbhT5KqHj
```



Li avesse avuti lui ieri gli ultimi liberi o l'ultimo pallone


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2015)

Francia 63-66 Spagna. 15 secondi alla fine dell'ultimo quarto. Laterale per la Francia. Riceve palla lateralmente Batum. Spalle al canestro. Prende la palla, si gira e tira. Canestro.


----------



## ralf (17 Settembre 2015)

Immortale Gasol, e c'è chi lo dava come giocatore finito.


----------



## Isao (17 Settembre 2015)

Vince la Spagna nonostante Gasol non fosse in giornata. 40 punti.


----------



## 2515 (17 Settembre 2015)

Pensare che alla Spagna mancano il playmaker più forte, il fratello di Gasol e i tutti i migliori tiratori da tre punti... Ma sarebbe bastato anche solo il fratello di Gasol e sarebbe stata una mattanza sotto canestro. Già Gasol ha fatto tutto da solo, se c'era anche il fratello la Francia faceva metà dei punti.


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Settembre 2015)

con un Gasol l'europeo ce lo davano a tavolino....

Cmq spero si inizi a parlare di un eventuale sostituzione di Pianigiani


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Pensare che alla Spagna mancano il playmaker più forte, il fratello di Gasol e i tutti i migliori tiratori da tre punti... Ma sarebbe bastato anche solo il fratello di Gasol e sarebbe stata una mattanza sotto canestro. Già Gasol ha fatto tutto da solo, se c'era anche il fratello la Francia faceva metà dei punti.



sotto canestro dimentichi un certo Ibaka...


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> sotto canestro dimentichi un certo Ibaka...



O va Mirotic o va Ibaka, non c'è pezza.


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2015)

Ibaka Marc Gasol Rubio Navarro ...lista degli assenti molto lunga


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> Ibaka Marc Gasol Rubio Navarro ...lista degli assenti molto lunga



In futuro senza Marc ci saranno loro, questo sì, ma possono avere solo un naturalizzato infatti Mirotic è stato preferito ad Ibaka.
Su per giù non cambia molto, ci perdono comunque molto con Gasol senior, Rubio per dire in Europa è un pesce fuor d'acqua come ha dimostrato due anni fa.
Noi rispetto alle altre squadre siamo meno rodati, nel momento topico dell'europeo infatti si è visto, a parte nel 2011 questa squadra non aveva mai giocato assieme e già allora andammo a casa subito.
Peccato perché se fossimo stati più rodati, magari con un europeo di 2 anni fa a pieno regime e con tutti presenti quest'anno ce la potevamo giocare meglio, si è visto contro la Spagna che il potenziale per arrivare in fondo c'era tutto, pur peccando nel ruolo di play e come lunghi grandi grossi e cattivi.
Fino a una decina di anni fa avevamo ricambi di valore tra i lunghi, ora invece a parte avere un campionato italiano ridicolo, pieno di gente straniera inutile, non abbiamo più una scuola adatta per tirare su le nuove leve, fosse per me farei una specie di rivoluzione, cominciando a lavorare come si deve già dalle under.


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In futuro senza Marc ci saranno loro, questo sì, ma possono avere solo un naturalizzato infatti Mirotic è stato preferito ad Ibaka.
> Su per giù non cambia molto, ci perdono comunque molto con Gasol senior, Rubio per dire in Europa è un pesce fuor d'acqua come ha dimostrato due anni fa.
> Noi rispetto alle altre squadre siamo meno rodati, nel momento topico dell'europeo infatti si è visto, a parte nel 2011 questa squadra non aveva mai giocato assieme e già allora andammo a casa subito.
> Peccato perché se fossimo stati più rodati, magari con un europeo di 2 anni fa a pieno regime e con tutti presenti quest'anno ce la potevamo giocare meglio, si è visto contro la Spagna che il potenziale per arrivare in fondo c'era tutto, pur peccando nel ruolo di play e come lunghi grandi grossi e cattivi.
> Fino a una decina di anni fa avevamo ricambi di valore tra i lunghi, ora invece a parte avere un campionato italiano ridicolo, pieno di gente straniera inutile, non abbiamo più una scuola adatta per tirare su le nuove leve, fosse per me farei una specie di rivoluzione, cominciando a lavorare come si deve già dalle under.



per lavorare nelle under come dici,ci vuole materiale.ci vuole una capiente diffusione nelle scuole,bisogna dare messaggi positivi ,invogliare a giocare a basket. Ti dico cio' perche',essendo addetto ai lavori,mi confronto spesso con questa realta'


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2015)

la Rep. Ceca vince largamente lo spareggio contro la Lettonia, e si aggiunge a Francia ,Grecia e Italia al Preolimpico


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> per lavorare nelle under come dici,ci vuole materiale.ci vuole una capiente diffusione nelle scuole,bisogna dare messaggi positivi ,invogliare a giocare a basket. Ti dico cio' perche',essendo addetto ai lavori,mi confronto spesso con questa realta'



Certo, è chiaro, se il basket è il secondo sport in Italia mi chiedo come stia lavorando chi è addetto ai settori giovanili, non c'è da promuovere, c'è da cambiare la mentalità e bisogna valorizzare i talenti, pure quelli che magari vengono fuori qualche anno più tardi, o quelli che trovano poco spazio.
Ad oggi gli unici talenti interessanti che ho notato sono Mussini e Flaccadori, il primo pecca come statura e fisicamente ma ha una gran mano, il secondo può diventare un buon/ottimo all around player europeo anche se è da vedere come verrà valorizzato quest'anno.
Tra i lunghi 0 totale.
Il campionato italiano in un certo senso non serve a niente, l'ultimo draftato tra gli italiani è stato Gentile l'anno scorso, oltre a lui il Gallo nel 2008, possibili giocatori da Nba? 0 totale.
Allora se non si possono tirare fuori talenti da Nba sarà il caso di puntare ad avere un livello di giocatori da medio-alta eurolega, questo non è così impossibile secondo me ma richiede anni e noi siamo fermi a Gallinari ormai.. in 7 anni non è uscito più nessuno di decente, troppo poco.


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Certo, è chiaro, se il basket è il secondo sport in Italia mi chiedo come stia lavorando chi è addetto ai settori giovanili, non c'è da promuovere, c'è da cambiare la mentalità e bisogna valorizzare i talenti, pure quelli che magari vengono fuori qualche anno più tardi, o quelli che trovano poco spazio.
> Ad oggi gli unici talenti interessanti che ho notato sono Mussini e Flaccadori, il primo pecca come statura e fisicamente ma ha una gran mano, il secondo può diventare un buon/ottimo all around player europeo anche se è da vedere come verrà valorizzato quest'anno.
> Tra i lunghi 0 totale.
> Il campionato italiano in un certo senso non serve a niente, l'ultimo draftato tra gli italiani è stato Gentile l'anno scorso, oltre a lui il Gallo nel 2008, possibili giocatori da Nba? 0 totale.
> Allora se non si possono tirare fuori talenti da Nba sarà il caso di puntare ad avere un livello di giocatori da medio-alta eurolega, questo non è così impossibile secondo me ma richiede anni e noi siamo fermi a Gallinari ormai.. in 7 anni non è uscito più nessuno di decente, troppo poco.



ti consiglio di andare a vedere partite Under 13 e Under 14,e capirai moltissime cose,e' proprio una questione di fondamentali,e ti garantisco, mancano moltissimo


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> ti consiglio di andare a vedere partite Under 13 e Under 14,e capirai moltissime cose,e' proprio una questione di fondamentali,e ti garantisco, mancano moltissimo



Non saprei, mi sono limitato a seguire le varie under che giocano ogni estate (U16-18-19-20)1, purtroppo hai ragione e ci mancano i fondamentali ruolo per ruolo.
I play che ho visto sono spesso piccolini, nessuno di questi impostava il gioco sul mandare in ritmo i compagni, i centri giocano centri perché alti, stop.
Non so se sia una questione di talento (che in un paese come l'Italia dovrebbe esserci, un minimo ma è così), ma difficilmente si notano giocatori capaci di capire il gioco, fondamentali o meno penso sia proprio l'idea di basket che si fa dalle giovanili che serve a poco per gli anni a venire e avere un campionato professionistico pieno zeppo di stranieri non aiuta per niente.

Ps: tra l'altro anche fisicamente spesso nessuno prende sul serio il mettere su un po'di massa, un esempio è Della Valle che è probabilmente sotto peso, lo stesso Mussini; non è un particolare da sottovalutare per niente.


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2015)

all'intervallo Lituania-Serbia 35-34


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2015)

finale Spagna Lituania.Serbia al preolimpico


----------



## juventino (19 Settembre 2015)

Penso che nemmeno i lituani sappiano come abbiano fatto ad arrivare in finale a sto giro. Tre partite ad eliminazione diretta in cui gli è andato TUTTO bene e se ci aggiungiamo che adesso trovano una Spagna comunque non irresistibile...



smallball ha scritto:


> finale Spagna Lituania.Serbia al preolimpico



Ma non ci dovrebbero andare le prime 3 alle Olimpiadi? In quel caso serbi e francesi avrebbero ancora un'occasione.


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Penso che nemmeno i lituani sappiano come abbiano fatto ad arrivare in finale a sto giro. Tre partite ad eliminazione diretta in cui gli è andato TUTTO bene e se ci aggiungiamo che adesso trovano una Spagna comunque non irresistibile...
> 
> 
> 
> Ma non ci dovrebbero andare le prime 3 alle Olimpiadi? In quel caso serbi e francesi avrebbero ancora un'occasione.



no solo le finaliste,dalla 3 alla 7 al Preolimpico


----------



## smallball (20 Settembre 2015)

la Francia arriva terza sconfiggendo nella finalina la Serbia


----------



## smallball (20 Settembre 2015)

alle 19 finale per l'oro tra Spagna e Lituania con un piccolo pezzo di Italia in campo: Luigi Lamonica sara' uno dei 3 arbitri in campo


----------



## mandraghe (20 Settembre 2015)

Si vabbé, 5 minuti e Spagna già +11


----------



## mandraghe (20 Settembre 2015)

Vincerà la Spagna, però l'achievement "sfasciare simpatia R. Fernandez" è stato raggiunto, almeno questo.


----------



## ralf (20 Settembre 2015)

Grande Scarsolo, solo con la Spagna vince


----------



## smallball (21 Settembre 2015)

Gasol meritatamente MVP.europeo fantastico


----------

